# USA vs. Croatia



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Game is about to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish they had it on NBA TV or ESPN/ESPN2.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Which channel is it on?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's on ESPN Classic...Which I doubt that anyone gets in HD since they never showing anything that would be in HD


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

1C*Greece*China89 - 81Ankara
New Zealand*Lithuania*79 - 92
1A*Australia*Jordan76 - 75Kayseri
BTunisia*Slovenia*56 - 80Istanbul
2C*Russia*Puerto Rico75 - 66Ankara
2DCanada*Lebanon*71 - 81


That's today's results so far from http://turkey2010.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/10/fwcm/p/schedule.html

France vs Spain is going tp be on NBATV at 2 PM eastern...which is right now almost


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This game is in HD, just like the 21st century


----------

